# want to discuss pros and cons of driving or flying with my stuff to Mexico



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

I've been working on a move to Mérida that was preempted by a year thanks to a housesitting offer for the 2017 summer. So I'm expected there on May 15th and I have an appointment booked to request my residente temporal visa so that I can stay on after.

I have a very portable lifestyle and don't have much to bring to Mexico with me (I've been living in an RV for almost a decade, so I don't have furniture). I'm mulling four ways of getting from my home in southern SK to Mérida and was hoping to discuss them with folks who have actually considered these options and can give me some experienced advice.

Bit about me: single female in her late 30s, experience with living in the "real" Mexico, experience driving long distances alone in Mexico, strong Spanish skills (I do stuff like the TIP for the vehicle in Spanish). At this time, I plan to keep my property in Canada and some belongings there.

So...

Option 1:

Fly, taking about a half dozen totes of things as extra baggage.

Pros: By far the cheapest option, at about $1,000, don't have deal with hassle of temporarily importing a vehicle and then getting rid of it when I switch to permanente.

Cons: Very limited in what I can bring, a lot of baggage to handle on my own, worried about breakage and theft.

Option 2:

Drive down with just my truck filled to the brim, the way I have done for my winters in Mazatlán.

Pros: Should be able to bring a bit more than on the plane. Will have my truck with me. Amazing adventure.

Cons: Very expensive, very long drive by myself, extra steps and expense to temporarily import when you're coming in on a residente temporal visa, need a plan to get the truck out of Mexico before I convert to permanente.

Option 3:

Drive with a truck and a small trailer filled some used furniture.

Pros: Same as just driving with the truck, plus having already scouted ahead in Mérida, I know it will be hard to find inexpensive furniture. So it'll be easier to set up housekeeping if I have the big pieces with me. And, of course, it lets me really take advantage of my one-time chance to bring stuff in duty free.

Cons: Same as just driving with the truck, plus even more expenses and hassle to import the trailer, plus the stress/fear of waking up one morning at the hotel and finding my trailer is gone.

Option 4:

Fly with what I need for the summer and send my stuff through a professional moving company or maybe even ship through a service like DHL.

Pros: Don't have to deal with importing the truck and let someone else deal with getting my stuff through the border.

Cons: Haven't yet found a service like this originating in Canada. Probably very expensive if it exists. Very likely don't have enough to move to make it worthwhile.

Anyone have any words of wisdom to impart? Or is there maybe an option I haven't considered?

Thanks,

Rae


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I like the thoroughness of your thought process.

Option 5 (what I did): I came with two large checked bags, 50 pounds each. Then a few years later, actually quite a few years later, I rented a van in Mexico and drove round trip north and back to pick up a few more things that I had left in the US.

Your option 2 or 3, sounds easiest to me. You only have to get a Temporary Import Permit for the truck (and trailer). When or if you switch to permanent, you can always drive the truck back north and sell it. That doesn't seem like that big a deal.


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I like the thoroughness of your thought process.


Thanks.  Been thinking about this for a while!



> Option 5 (what I did): I came with two large checked bags, 50 pounds each.


The thing is if you do that, then you lose your one-time chance to import your belongings without having to pay the duty on them. Moreover, I've spent quite a bit of time traveling over the last few years and I'm ready to just be settled for a bit and to have some of my belongings with me, especially my kitchen stuff. I really don't feel like starting over with all, especially since kitchen stuff in Mexico really isn't very good quality in general (I've shopped for things to supplement my rental apartments).



> You only have to get a Temporary Import Permit for the truck (and trailer).


There's more paperwork if I'm going in with a resident temporal. I can only import the truck for 30 days and then I have to get that extended once I get through the canje process. Research tells me that that rarely happens smoothly and I can count on delays and losing my deposit.



> When or if you switch to permanent, you can always drive the truck back north and sell it. That doesn't seem like that big a deal.


But I'm Canadian, which means I'd have to drive 3,500mi to go drop of the truck to sell it -- I can't just drop it off across the US border. Not worth it when it's got over 120,000 miles on it. What I was told is if I do drive it down, I'm probably best off to get to Quintana Roo, which is a paperwork free zone, turn in the TIP, and then dispose of the truck (sell for scrap or as an illegal ride). Or if I want to be extra careful, go to Belize and dump it there. It's a good little truck, given me no trouble at all, but this is going to be its last big trip.

Thank you so much for your response. I might not seem to have gotten a lot out of it, but this is exactly what I was hoping to do, be able to bounce off ideas and make sure I've thought of everything! Would love to hear more thoughts. 

Rae


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

travelingrae said:


> Thanks.  Been thinking about this for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would advise against disposing of the truck in Mexico in any way shape or form. I don't know about turning in the TIP without the vehicle leaving the country, but even if you could, Mexico would still have a record of the Vehicle Identification Number connected to you. If it were ever in an accident, it might come back to haunt you.


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm not really worried about that because in an area like Quintana Roo that is in the "paperwork free zone" (same thing as up north along the U.S. border), foreign trucks do not need to be imported. You turn in your TIP and then the truck has left Mexico even though it's still there with that small area long the border. So there there is also the option of selling to a ****** living in QR, although all the offers I get are from Mexicans looking for an off road farm truck. I could take the truck to Belize to dispose of and then it could make it's way back to Mexico. So I'm just going to keep a paper trail if I do get rid of it to show that I did everything legally and if someone wants to do something illegal after, I can't be held responsible. I'm also very good at imagining worst case scenarios, but one has to stop somewhere.


----------



## Lawgrrl (Apr 24, 2015)

Welcome Rae! Been following your blog since shortly before you left La Isla. Not surprised to see you planning well in advance for your move to Merida.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would drive your truck with the stuff you want to bring with you, to sell it is very easy to drive south to Belize, undo the TIP & receive your refund and sell in Belize.......


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

I am with Chico: We left Q Roo Years ago but when we were there it had the same paperwork issues as anywhere else in Mexico and sometimes it was worse.. Might The Yucatan be an easier place to lose a truck? Hummmm ... Like others said that could come back to bite you.. I have never spent time in a Mexican Jail . Friends have ( just for a few days ) and it SUCKED! *I have never heard of a paper free zone in Mexico ..* Shenanigans OH Yea Lots of Shenanigans.. I had friends who donated vehicles to the city of Cozumel but I don't know if it was truly legal or because they were connected / friends with the right people..


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have spent a couple of days in a Mexican jail and "they suck" is an understatement...They are filthy and scary places to say the least..Not a place hwere you want to spend any time.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

The Most recent adventure was experienced in what you might be tempted to call a Tourist Jail...?? Huge benefit was "we" were there at the point and time of arrest and were working on the release and providing funds food and beverages from the get go... EVEN Toilet Paper! I DONT want to imagine what it could be like for a young GRINGA! Names were dropped and calls made and our friend was in his own cell.. and it still SUCKED!


citlali said:


> I have spent a couple of days in a Mexican jail and "they suck" is an understatement...They are filthy and scary places to say the least..Not a place hwere you want to spend any time.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

I don't know what I was thinking... The Baja seems to be relatively paper free compared to Yucatan and Q.Roo that's for sure.. 



DiverSailor123 said:


> I have never heard of a paper free zone in Mexico ..[/B] ..


----------



## Altima (Dec 20, 2016)

Following this thread. New to this Forum and very interested in what you planned to do. We are in Canada, planning on moving to QRoo in a few years.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Just like in the USA and Canada .. WHERE in the state ((_of the Q.Roo_)) you decide to relocate to, can or could be a deciding factor..


Altima said:


> Following this thread. New to this Forum and very interested in what you planned to do. We are in Canada, planning on moving to QRoo in a few years.


----------



## Altima (Dec 20, 2016)

Don't know yet... still researching. Maybe near Akumal.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Every destination has its positive and its negative side /issues and those often vary between people. What I have difficulty with you may tolerate or even LOVE.. :fingerscrossed: We have friends in Tulum and Cozumel and Telchac Puerto and Chelem.. Each location is very different than the others.. Just don't buy until your sure...


Altima said:


> Don't know yet... still researching. Maybe near Akumal.


----------



## Altima (Dec 20, 2016)

Don't want to hijack this post, but yes, we are researching and will be renting from various places first before we settle, I'm sure. Thanks.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Sorry if I got off topic a bit.. 

My experiences are from a number of years ago , so some things may have changed .. some for the better some for the worse.. IMHO that first few hundred miles after crossing the border used to be less of a safety issue.. BTDT back in the day.. That said many , maybe most of our friends Flew Into Mexico "back in the day" .....versus drove.. No Less Than 2 , came by Cruise Ship.. Yep ... back in the day the Cruise Ships allowed you to bring a room full of luggage and boxes and get off at a destination and not continue on.. Talk about a cheap relocation cost : )) Some have never driven others have made several trips .. Often the wife flew and the husband drove. 1 very good friend seemed to have broken or severely bent every immigration / import law and rule to his benefit just because....... Every Body Likes Ronnie : ) 
So I guess that's to say its ALL....... Do Able and has more than likely already been done before : )


----------



## bgirl (Sep 13, 2015)

Interested to see what you decide to do....I've been hoping/planning to move to Costa Maya area for about a year ....thought about the driving issues you're discussing with a trailer. I have to as I have 3 dogs and that's my best way to get them there doing a move alone. Thought about the Belize option myself. PS LOVE Merida ... almost had me consider a move to the gulf side just to be closer to Merida!!


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm currently stuck in the middle on this. I've moved to Cancun by air, and left my stuff in storage in Laredo. I was planning on going back for it with a truck or trailer, but haven't worked that out yet. I hope I haven't lost my one-time chance to do a menaje-de-casa on my RT, I thought since what I brought in by air was under the limit I hadn't "used" it and could still apply for a menaje-de-casa at the consulate in Laredo when I get ready to do the rest of the move. The info about QRoo being like the near-the-border areas and being able to turn in the TIP once I got a car here is news to me, and very interesting if verifiable. A source for that info would be much appreciated.


----------

